#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  college and branch prediction

## anjani jaiswal

my air rank-19905
  obc category rank-3748
cud u plz tell if i cud get into any nit wid ee,civil,ece as a branch??????
plz reply....pleez...m waitin..





  Similar Threads: The Theory of Linear Prediction Chrun Prediction jee mains discussions: rank ,college and branch? Branch OR College...What to prefer??? College rankings for IT branch...pls its urgent

----------


## Shreya singh

> my air rank-19905
>   obc category rank-3748
> cud u plz tell if i cud get into any nit wid ee,civil,ece as a branch??????
> plz reply....pleez...m waitin..


What is your home state??

----------


## anjani jaiswal

state-bihar(state rank-671)....well...m nt in ny mood of going into nit patna :(: ......if i cn get sum gud nit then pleez reply

----------


## lalit1794

why are there 2 ranks - 'overall rank' & 'category rank' even for general candidates?  pls help...........which is imp.  ?

----------


## Lal Mohan

Jee main ranks are declared, I have got rank 36,916. Pls suggest which colleges I would be eligible, NITs, IIITs, BIT, Ranchi. My home state is Kerala and Home state rank is 1814. Pls. suggest

----------


## Shreya singh

> state-bihar(state rank-671)....well...m nt in ny mood of going into nit patna......if i cn get sum gud nit then pleez reply


What is your AL rank ??

----------


## Shreya singh

> Jee main ranks are declared, I have got rank 36,916. Pls suggest which colleges I would be eligible, NITs, IIITs, BIT, Ranchi. My home state is Kerala and Home state rank is 1814. Pls. suggest


Try for private colgs  :(:

----------


## y2yash

sir, my jee mains 2013 result is as follows:-
                     OVERALL RANK;                                                  CATEGORY RANK

ALL INDIA                39,278;                                                                  29,673
 STATE                      4,328 ;3,256

Sir, do i have any scope of good college with good placments?      
please reply as early as possible!

----------


## aditandadit

My obc category rank is 4456 can i get 'cs' or 'information tech'at any top nit say warangal , allahbad, suratkal or at iiit allahbad , dtu , nsit etc
what should be my priority 
is cs at nit kurukshetra which im sure i'll get (home state) any good ??
please reply 
great dilemma

----------


## aditandadit

My obc category rank is 4456 can i get 'cs' or 'information tech'at any top nit say warangal , allahbad, suratkal or at iiit allahbad , dtu , nsit etc
what should be my priority 
is cs at nit kurukshetra which im sure i'll get (home state) any good ??
normalisation screwed up my result though i got 91%  :(: 
please reply 
great dilemma

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> sir, my jee mains 2013 result is as follows:-
>                      OVERALL RANK;                                                  CATEGORY RANK
> 
> ALL INDIA                39,278;                                                                  29,673
>  STATE                      4,328 ;3,256
> 
> Sir, do i have any scope of good college with good placments?      
> please reply as early as possible!


No, your rank is much high for admission  :(:

----------


## y2yash

IIIT hyderabad mein lateral entry kitni difficult hai?
what is the eligibily criteria?
and of couse , thank u for ur suggestion :(handshake):

----------


## Sheeba Punno

All india rank : 7773
state rank : (kerala) 307
category : General
i didnt get CSE in NIT calicut in d first allotment. will i get it der  in the 2nd allotment? . is ther any way of knowing the last rank details  of the first allotment in NIT calicut?

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> All india rank : 7773
> state rank : (kerala) 307
> category : General
> i didnt get CSE in NIT calicut in d first allotment. will i get it der  in the 2nd allotment? . is ther any way of knowing the last rank details  of the first allotment in NIT calicut?


in second allotment u'll surely get cse in nit calicut  :):

----------


## Sheeba Punno

> in second allotment u'll surely get cse in nit calicut


thank uu  :):   :): ..for reassuring me  :):

----------

